# Machine initially for ESE pods?



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

My friend has a rather large sum of John Lewis vouchers he would like to spend on coffee making, despite trying to convince to go down the brewed route he seems rather set on espresso. Rather than B2C, I am considering recommending him getting a machine that supports the ESE pods to start with then he can add a grinder if he wants his freshly ground beans.

I think budget ~£400.

This kitchenaid one looks like it might do the trick http://www.johnlewis.com/kitchenaid-artisan-coffee-machine/p230843327?colour=Red although I have no idea if it's any good. A standard Gaggia classic looks like it would also be appropriate.

Am I thinking along the right lines here? I only drink espresso out so just going on what I read around.

Thanks in advance.

~Not sure why this is "Beans", I mean t to put it in the lounge


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Do not let him buy that kitchenaid it's a pile of doo doo they break down alot plus there just a glorified classic if you can even call them that, a gaggia classic is a much better option, even in its most basic form, but with very little effort a few minor upgrades and give you a very good starters kit, paired with half decent grinder ie the mc2 that's in the for sale section and your laughing , that said the pods are a very simple way to start off.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Could probably just about make it to that Sage Barista Express. Supposed to be fairly decent. Or failing that maybe can order a Classic from them and the Sage Grinder.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll pass that on!


----------

